# Bang and Olufsen Retrofit



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to retrofit a B&O system in my F13. I already have it in my Aston Martin and it sounds amazing. Do you know if it is possible with a Professional HI FI system installed now? Thanks!


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

Probably not. Even if you got it to work, you'd have spent multiple thousands of dollars (if not more) most likely due to trying to get it to interface with the BMW system. Also, by spending a similar or even a bit less, you'd get significantly better audio performance by uprating the BMW audio with high quality aftermarket equipment. 

Cheers, Dennis


----------



## DTANDJT (Feb 6, 2013)

Right but also, if the BMW uses an HK amplifier (Harmon Kardon) aftermarket stereos won't communicate with it and you will need an encoder ($66 pounds plus shipping) if they are in stock, or have you favorite EE and C+ coder build one for you like I did. I replaced the stock premium head set in my 2005 Mini S with a Blue Tooth head set and with the encoder it sounds great. Even utilized my steering wheel controls. Google HK encoder for full discussion. Good luck!!


----------

